# Need bandsaw mill advice



## NCWoodArt

Sold my saleen & using the proceeds to fund my new bandsaw mill. I am undecided on whether to shell out for the Hud-son HFE21 or the Woodland Mills HM126. Anyone care to educate me on what would be best bang for the buck? I really would hate to spend a lot of money to me on this so called hobby of mine only to get a piece of junk that will not last or constantly needs repairs. I can see there is a 2.5 hp & 5" diameter log difference right off the bat but also a good increase in money for those 2 pluses.

THANKS,
Bill


----------



## alexdom_89

I'm going for the hm126 the log dogs are better from what I can tell larger log diameter and more power max log size is 21 max board width is 18.


----------



## NCWoodArt

Yeah i saw the larger log & more hp but for the money differrence & my use I do not know I need either. I was hoping someone who has seen both in person could chime in. I am really feeling like the Hud-son for less is what I am going to get.


----------



## alexdom_89

I have operated a Hudson before and though it cuts logs it is very limited in size and I personally don't like the lift raise system of a winch just my opinion.


----------



## woodtickgreg

What are the prices of these mills? You might want to check out easy boardwalk mills as well. I have heard good things about them and the owner is also said to be a great guy. One thing I have learned about stuff is always buy or build the biggest whatever it is that you can afford or you will wish you had.


----------



## NCWoodArt

HFE21 is $2799 shipped free
HM126 is $2899 + $349 flat rate shipping

I will go look at the EZ Boardwalk and see what they have. Just wanting best bang for the buck.


----------



## woodtickgreg

aerocustomsexotics said:


> HFE21 is $2799 shipped free
> HM126 is $2899 + $349 flat rate shipping
> 
> I will go look at the EZ Boardwalk and see what they have. Just wanting best bang for the buck.


Those are definitely cheap, don't know if ebw will be that cheap. Remember you get what you pay for. :dunno:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Have you looked at the used market. You may find a used woodmizer lt10 or lt15 for that price range.


----------



## NCWoodArt

nothing used around here I can find, closest one I found was 4-5 hrs away & was $6,000 used for LT15 I think it was.


----------



## lone wolf

Harbor Freight has one that is very close to the HM126, I suspect its made under the same roof and is sold for quite a bit less money.
There are some differences and the Harbor Freight has good reviews.


----------



## Kevin

I know nothing of those mills but they can't even build them that cheap in chinee can they? What guage is the steel? How do the welds look? What engine brand (brand DOES matter with engines) do they mount on them? Shop band saws cost more than those mills! Not saying they aren't decent saws but I never heard of such low prices. What kind of support does a price like that buy?


----------



## alexdom_89

The Hudson has good welds from what I've seen and cuts well but is a slow machine bluestingrayboots has one and I've always gone to him to cut


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

aerocustomsexotics said:


> nothing used around here I can find, closest one I found was 4-5 hrs away & was $6,000 used for LT15 I think it was.



Holy man! That is almost what an LT15 goes for new. I own an LT15 and like it. The mill cuts well and is easy to maintain. It has been said before but woodmizer is hands down the best at offering support to a used owner of their products. I had to drive 4-5 hrs one way to get it but got a steal of a deal. For $5800 I got the mill with an extra bed section, an 18' car trailer and 10 spalted maple logs. I am kinda with Kevin on this assessment of the cheaper mills. It would almost be worth it to save some more cash, be patient, and buy a used mill of better quality. 

my short list of used mills would be:
Woodmizer
Timber king
Hudson
Norwood


----------



## NCWoodArt

Looks like the Hud-son HFE21 is the winner it is available for somewhat local pick up = no freight & I can get it for $2599 + tax. They have one set up for demo so I get to test drive before I buy so to speak. I would love to be able to save up & by a more production orientated unit but I need to face the facts I can't save money number 1 & I also need decent bandsaw for the shop so I can use part of the remaining Mustang sale money to afford that & not go into any kind of debt.


----------



## woodtickgreg

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Looks like the Hud-son HFE21 is the winner it is available for somewhat local pick up = no freight & I can get it for $2599 + tax. They have one set up for demo so I get to test drive before I buy so to speak. I would love to be able to save up & by a more production orientated unit but I need to face the facts I can't save money number 1 & I also need decent bandsaw for the shop so I can use part of the remaining Mustang sale money to afford that & not go into any kind of debt.


A small mill is better than no mill, you can always upgrad later if you like milling and need to go bigger. Making due with what you have is better than not doing at all.


----------



## sprucegum

I think you will be happy with the Hudson I have a 236 oscar the mill works fine. I did have a problem with the B&S engine but it has been resolved. I looked at the hef models they are definitely a hobby mill. At least they have a dealer network and are made in the US. The hudson ground mills are a better mill to leave set up in one spot than they are for moving around. You must get the track perfectly flat or you will not saw good lumber.


----------

